# Buying Fiberglass supplies, where's the best price?



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I remembered this thread:

http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic523820-4-1.aspx?Highlight=buy+fiberglass



and looked it over but, I was also wondering who know's the place in Alabama (Mobile I think?) that sells bulk fiberglass supplies?





We're looking to redo the deck on an older WAC and expect to buy a roll or two of mat and a 5 gallon bucket or two of resin.



Thanks PFF, This forum is great!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Try bluewater ship store in foley. 251-943-4179 Tell'm big john sent ya.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> and expect to buy a roll or two of mat and a 5 gallon bucket or two of resin.






HeHe.....Sorry I have to laugh.  A roll of fiberglass is a LOT of glass and 10gals of resign is not near enough to wet out a "Roll".



Pretty sure I know what you mean but if you ask for a "Roll" you will be shocked at the price.



A "Roll" of mat is usually either 38in wide or 50in wide and 80yds long.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol, yea Bobby you know what I meant...



Basically we need a good amount of supplies and we're not interested in buying the hobby-pack supplies...



btw Bobby, is there a rule-of-thumb for guesstimating how much resin you'll need for a given amount of mat, typically?


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

I am looking to build a hardtop for my boat and found a place in Elberta Al. called Advanced Plastics, it is about 10 miles west of P'cola on Hwy 98. http://www.advanced-plastics.com/. I bought 3 sheets of Divinylcell, 10 yds of mat, 10 yds of 1808, 5 gal of resin and hardener and I walked out for $450.00. Danny over there was very heplful. I believe their number is 1-800-327-6136.

Regards, Woody


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The best I can get with a hand layup is 60% resign and 40% glass.



I can do better if I vacuum bag the part, but that is not what your messsing with.





Mat will take more resign than that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump


----------

